# How many people can you have on an RCI points account



## tombo (Dec 6, 2009)

On my RCI weeks account you can list 2 names maximum, so I listed myself and my Daughter because RCI told me my wife can use my account with no need for a guest certificate whether she is listed on the account or not. If the RCI rep I talked to knows what they are talking about spouses automatically are on an RCI account whether listed or not.

When I was registering for my new RCI points account it had room for up to 5 additional names. If I list my children can they access extra vacations, exchanges, etc on my points account without needing a guest certificate? 

If the 5 additional people I list on my points account have full access to all exchanges,priviledges, etc on RCI points, do those 5 people have access to my weeks account too when they combine it with my weeks account, or will the weeks account remain unchanged with regards to who the listed members are (ie maximum of 2 people)? New at this points stuff and trying to work it to the fullest.

Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## JoeMO (Dec 7, 2009)

*Just Points*

I have 5 names on my points account.  It doesn't apply to weeks.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## tombo (Dec 7, 2009)

If I understand it correctly, any of the 5 people on your points account can use extra vacations and exchanges on the points account without having to use a guest certificate, but only the 2 listed on the weeks account can use weeks exchanges and last calls w/out a guest certificate?

When you search the weeks inventory using points to get those last minute trips that cost 9000 points or less, is that available to all 5 people on the points account even though I am searching weeks?

Thanks for your help,

Tom


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 7, 2009)

*"Additional Users" With RCI Points Membership.*

 We got into points by buying a dinky eBay points timeshare in the USA heartland.  The package of paperwork we received included an RCI Points membership application.  On it were spaces to list up to 5 _Additional Users_ -- our 2 sons, our nephew, my brother, & The Chief Of Staff's sister.  As _Additional Users,_ they can get Guest Certificates _el freebo,_ although they cannot actually operate the account (i.e., make reservations, etc.). 

So there are 7 people associated with our RCI Points membership -- the 2 of us plus our 5 _Additional Users_.  Our older son & our nephew & my brother have all stayed at nice timeshares via free Guest Certificates. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## fryguy (Dec 7, 2009)

Can't you own the timeshare or points under a LLC and then do what you want with it?


----------



## akp (Dec 9, 2009)

*I just tried to add people to my RCI Points account...*

and the RCI rep told me I can't because they aren't on the deed.

Can anyone clarify?  Did I need to add the extra people to my account when I first filled out the forms, or has anyone successfully added names later?

Anita


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 9, 2009)

They told me the same thing by phone (can't add names not on the deed) so I sent a letter.  Name added no problem.


----------



## akp (Dec 9, 2009)

*Jerseygirl,*

Did you just send a letter to RCI?  My rep told me I would need to add the people to the deed then send a signed letter from the resort to RCI.

Do you recall what department / person you addressed your letter to?

Thanks, Anita


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 9, 2009)

I did not change the deed -- just sent a letter to RCI saying I would like to add XXXXX to my account, with all privileges to make reservations, issue guest certificates, etc.  Now, all confirmations come in both names.

I'm sorry -- I really don't remember (it was a while ago), but I'm fairly certain I would have just sent it to the address on the website:

RCI North America Office
9998 North Michigan Road
Carmel, IN 46032

Good luck!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 9, 2009)

*Deed, Shmeeed.*




> I just tried to add people to my RCI Points account...
> and the RCI rep told me I can't because they aren't on the deed.


On the deed or not on the deed is _mox nix_ with regard to RCI Points _Additional Users_ (as distinct from actual dues-paying RCI Points membership, which as I understand it _is_ limited to 2 people who are on the timeshare deed).

As it happens, 1 of our _Additional Users_ is on our timeshare deeds with us, but our other 4 _Additional Users_ are not on any of our deeds. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tombo (Dec 9, 2009)

It is beginning to sound like I should have put 5 people on my original application. Now to add son-in law, brother, and mother could be a headache. After I get my points membership I will write a letter adding the other three names and cross my fingers. None of hte othe three are on my RCI points deed, although they are on some of the RCI weeks deeds.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 9, 2009)

*Spaces On The Original Points Membership Application Form.*




tombo said:


> I should have put 5 people on my original application.


That's how we did it.  And, to give credit where credit is due, it was the eBay timeshare seller (a broker) who explained the _Additional Users_ feature & recommended that we take advantage of it as part of the membership application process.  I'm not sure whether we would have caught on by ourselves.

-- Alan  Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## akp (Dec 9, 2009)

*I just found this on the RCI Help Page*

The text below is cut and pasted from RCI's Help Page:

How do I add a joint owner to my Point's account?
Since your RCI Points account is directly connected to your timeshare ownership, we'll need appropriate documentation in order to change any permanent account information.  To add a joint owner(s) to your RCI Points account, we require the signatures of both primary members andr a copy of the purchase agreement (PA) or deed listing them as owners.  Please note there is a maximum of two primary members and five joint owners on an RCI Points membership.  

Please send the appropriate documentation to us at RCI, attn: Customer Service, PO Box 80229, Indianapolis, IN  46209-8097 or fax it to 317/805-9335.


----------



## pranas (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't have any idea about the joint names issue but all I had to do was write a letter addressed to Customer Service requesting that my daughter's name be added to the account.  We both signed it and faxed the letter to RCI. Worked on both accounts and confirmations now come in both names. Did have a problem a few months ago when her name was taken off  one account but after a few phone calls it was put back on. Helps to talk to a few guides if one refuses to help. After reading about this same issue on another site and posting a response, I was concerned that maybe the rules have changed recently.


----------



## akp (Jan 27, 2010)

*Nuts, why didn't this work for me?*

I tried adding some names (two of my sisters) to my RCI Points account as additional users.  I faxed letters with my signatures and theirs and all of the relevant account information.

I got a letter back from RCI with the verbiage from a few posts above indicating that their names need to be on the deed to be on the RCI Points account.

Any ideas???


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 28, 2010)

*Deed, Shmeeed.*




akp said:


> I got a letter back from RCI with the verbiage from a few posts above indicating that their names need to be on the deed to be on the RCI Points account.


What we have here is a Failure To Communicate.  (On RCI's part, I mean.)

That is, you're not asking to have your relatives' names put On The RCI Points Account. 

What you're asking for is something different -- to have them listed on _your_ RCI Points account as _Additional Users._ 

RCI Points lets members have up to 5 _Additional Users.  

Additional Users'_ names don't have to be on any timeshare deeds.  

Our _Additional Users_ are our 2 sons, our nephew, my brother, & The Chief Of Staff's sister.   Of those, only 1 is on our timeshare deeds (but not on our RCI  or RCI Points account, just an _Additional User,_ same as the other family members who aren't on our deeds). 

If the RCI Points people you've spoken with haven't caught on, maybe somebody else over there at RCI Command Central will understand what you're asking for & actually help with your request (e.g., a Supervisor or some such).  

Keep on trying & don't give up. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

